# thoughts?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://dx.com/p/diy-10w-800lm-blue-light-3-x-3-aquarium-led-module-9-11v-152367?item=55

Was going to try this on my nano tank for the contest.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Get it and show us what it can do.

Do you have plans for heatsink and driver for this? Going Lensless?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna order one tonight for my new nano...hopefully it comes fairly soon for my nano.

I already have a Heatsink from a old Par38 that burnt out and as for the driver I have a Sega Genesis power supply (with built in PWM) that I'm going to use that runs at [email protected] so it's fairly close to the specs that it needs. 

I'll ether use that heatsink or possibly a CPU Heatsink with a 12v hookup.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ordered one today so it should be here in a week or so.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

when you buy these led's how do you connect them and are they better than t5's? i was looking into making a led fixture but i want to know from an experienced person the results and how to set it up


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You could always come over to my place and see the difference.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ever since you showed me DX, Ive spent a tone... But Ive always looked at the LEDS But couldnt pull the trigger.

Please let me know if its any good.
Also, I dont see solder points.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Ever since you showed me DX, Ive spent a tone... But Ive always looked at the LEDS But couldnt pull the trigger.
> 
> Please let me know if its any good.
> Also, I dont see solder points.


I think the tabs on the ends might be where the power comes and goes. One side in, one out?

This is tempting... 3 would be more than enough for my little tank.... I have spent more for less.... >8)


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the simplicity. It'd probably be perfect for a small cube.

There's a thread regarding this sort of chip on RC http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2128756&highlight=multichip

Good luck in the contest.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a quick question to the engineering nerds out there (amazing I went to school for engineering and I'm asking)

Need a driver for 2 of these LED's. Should I buy one of these:
http://dx.com/p/900ma-10w-power-con...2745?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=81841&u=42745
And then step down the mA from 1300 to 1000??

Or...just buy two of these:
http://dx.com/p/900ma-10w-power-con...2745?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=42741&u=42745

thanks guys


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like they point to the same. How many LEDs do you plan on driving from each? I'd pay a little more and get those LED drivers with dimming.


----------

